# New Petzl e+lite zip



## Darragh (Dec 19, 2012)

Did a quick search for this light, could find any CPF posts about this light from petzl.

This is an evolution of their previous e lite that now includes the zip function of their zipka range.

I don't own this light, I own the previous version of the light with the traditional headband, however I got my hands on one to have a play with at a shop near me, and the zip function is actually very good I expected it to dig in to your head but it is actually very comfortable and feels quite secure, with this addition the e lite is now an absolutely tiny package, it even makes it possible to EDC a headlight in just your pockets.

The body and mechanism of the light is unchanged from the original e lite from what I can tell, retaining the ball joing aiming device and the same modes.

Thoughts anyone? I think this could really be an ideal EDC/emergency light.

Cheers
Darragh


----------



## asval (Dec 19, 2012)

I really like the concept of the light and the fact that it lists a temperature working range. Nearly bought it a little while ago when I saw it on special, but they ran out before I could get it . What I don't like is the retail price, the poor waterproof rating on an emergency light and the fact that it uses 2032 cells. Might be worth it for me in the future if any decent 2032 rechargeables ever come out.


----------



## Darragh (Dec 20, 2012)

The old one came in a case that is water resistant, I think if this came with a carry case and the price remained as it was it would be an awesome light


----------



## florinache (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the old one and I think it's a great light, except the light itself. Poor blueish beam, the high mode is dimming in a few minutes to the same level as the low mode, and in a few hours the light is good only for reading, if you don't mind the hotspot. At this price you could buy 100 chinese lighters with a more powerful led light 

Nice design, nice case, the clip is useful especially for signaling modes. (secondary rear lamp on the bike helmet) 

I see the new one is a bit brighter (new leds?) but I wonder how long before the zip sistem fails. 
I always carry it in my survival kit, but I never used it in real emergency situations. It is probably useless for finding a lost trail at night, and the strobe modes are visible at 100yards or so, and the wistle is a joke. I preffer to rely on my real headlamps, but the e+lite is a nice unnecessary gadget.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 20, 2012)

I respectfully disagree--I own two of the first gen. e+lites, and I think it's an outstanding headlamp for what it is--an ultralight, ultracompact light that does very well for up close work and reading, can preserve night vision with it's red led, and is a great emergency backup given it's flashing modes.

I agree some of the criticisms above are valid. The high mode does dim too quickly (though much longer than "a few minutes") to almost the same as the low level. Some users have reported trouble with the switch if sand/dirt gets to it, though I've never had a problem.

But I think it works fantastically as a reading light. Have never measured, but I'm guessing I easily get 12 hours of usable light off a set of batteries, used only on low mode. I experience no bothersome hotspot issues. Yes, my ZL H501 and 502 are better, but they bother my spouse more due to excessive spill. The 2032 coin cells are now very easy to come by at almost any grocery/pharmacy around me, and cheap if ordered online. They're also very easy to change. The switch has a very effective lockout--can't imagine it turning on accidentally.

I carry one with me on the bike, as my helmet mounted light doesn't work well for things like fixing flats, and the flash modes are potentially useful if I have other lights fail. The other one goes in my travel bag, and still gets used at home for bedtime reading.

Of my many older Princeton Tec and Petzl headlamps, the e+lites are the only ones I still use regularly. Love 'em.


----------



## Elitl (Dec 20, 2012)

The best light is the one you carry with you when you need. There are better headlamps in the market, but the E+lite is always in my backpack when others are left at home. 







This is a beamshot of the zip model







I have both models and there are no big differences. The zip model is a bit more compact and powerful, and the old one has a beautiful capsule to carry and a practical clip. Difficult to decide, so following the CPF way I purchased both.


However I prefer to use more powerful headlamps if i know i am going to use seriously, but the little E+lite shines (pun intended) as backup light for non planned trips in the dark. 







Actually its main use is to be loaned to my friends when they forgot to carry a proper light. :ironic:


----------



## Darragh (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeh I have had to loan mine out a few times when the dark draws in! It most certainly isn't perfect, but my god for such a tiny little package it really is quite versatile.


----------



## florinache (Dec 21, 2012)

So the new one comes without the box, the clip and the whistle? Pretty expensive the zip mode, being at the same price with the old one, don't you think?


----------



## bnemmie (Dec 21, 2012)

I think so far Darragh said it best. It is far from perfect, but I still like the little guy. I use mine to do chartwork and other things at night on my boat. I like the fact that is has actual red LED's and not just a red-ish filter. Actual red preserves night vision much better. I proably have 4 of the things scattered in my backpacks, bags and vehicles.


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 2, 2013)

Lost my beloved petzl zipka. I was going to buy another one. But I saw the e lite and I am impressed with how light it is and thought it would be perfect for my ultralight gear.

my only concern is the runtime on button cells. Petzl runtimes are grossly overrated in usable light. Can any of you guys tell me what real world runtime is like with the e lite?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Aug 2, 2013)

Crazy question - Is the red RED, or red-orange? And how well does it work casually slung around the neck instead of on the head? Thanks!


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, I ordered the e lite.. Even though this headlamp is not talked about much on CPF. This headlamp seems to get high praises from ultralighter forums, caving enthusiasts, hiking, etc...and for only $25 I had to see what the fuss is all about. I also got ten extra batteries for $4.

I loved my zipka, but it was still a bit bulky. So this just may be the ticket


----------



## bnemmie (Aug 7, 2013)

I really like mine. Cant really remember the last time I replaced the batteries but I mainly just use the red LED at night. I don't believe it is regulated so you should get some petty long run-times, just with diminishing results. 

and AnAppleSnail, the LED is a true red. But I cant comment on wearing it around your neck but I guess you could. Its so light I forget I am wearing it as A head light. That or I wear it on my hat with the included clip.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 8, 2013)

Received it yesterday and used it for four hours on high last night and it was still bright enough to hike home. Ill use it a few more hours tonight and see how well it last

this thing is tiny and super lightweight . The pictures do not do it justice

.....apple snail, the red is a deep red

so far petzl got this one right, with button cells no less


----------



## chanrobi (Aug 16, 2013)

I bought this light for my girlfriend exactly for its intended purpose, a backup emergency light that will be taken everywhere because of it's small size/weight. And it is actually useful lumen wise, with red led's as well!


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am really impressed with the runtime on button cells. I have used this for over 10 hours while fishing the past couple of nights. The batteries lost its peak brightness but it is still plenty bright for changing bait and walking around.

Yes there are brighter headlamps, but this tiny light with retractable head strap is super convenient and offers enough light for most tasks


----------



## lampeDépêche (Sep 9, 2013)

Just a point about the difference between the earlier and later versions:

Obvious difference: 
the earlier has a wide elastic head-strap with a nifty whistle feature built in;
the later has the spring-loaded retractable cord, like the Zipka.

Non-obvious difference:
The earlier Red LED has a clear lens which throws a focused beam; the later Red LED has a milky diffused lens which throws a very floody beam.

You can see this in the photos by Eliti above:
The Zipka-style retractable model, pictured next to the 1-Euro coin, has a milky look to the LED. They did something to the epoxy of the lens itself to make it a diffuser.
Then if you look at the two lights in the same photo, below, you can see that the top one (the later) has the milky lens for the Red LED, and the bottom one (the earlier) has a crystal clear lens for the Red LED.

They do not advertise this difference, but I did confirm with company reps that this is an intentional change.

Why did they change it? 

I think someone must have thought, "Red LEDs are for night-vision, so they are for close-up work, e.g. inside your tent. You can never see far away with a Red LED anyhow, so we might as well make it a flood, for better close-up work."

Which one is better?

The answer, of course, totally depends on your preferences. *Personally*, I prefer the original focused Red LED. I find that I can use it at night to see things 5-10 meters away, at least well enough for navigation in familiar spaces (e.g. in our house and outside around the house). I also think the floody beam is a bit *too* floody, so that it feels like everything is dark more than 2 meters away.

But of course, arms-length is closer than 2 meters, so if you want to design it for arms-length use, or inside-the-tent use, than you don't care about seeing more than 2 meters.

Clearly, you must buy both of them to compare the utility of the two Red LEDs. 

As far as I know, there is no way to get the Zipka-style retractable head-band with the clear, focused LED. The case is very well glued, so it would be close to impossible to switch ball-joints, or to get into the circuit board to switch LEDs. (When I say, "close to impossible," what I mean is, "I could never do it, and but probably someone on CPF is solving it right now!")

Overall, I think this light is terrific. No bigger than your thumb, seriously. It's the only headlight that you really can EDC without thinking about it. It is now part of my EDC kit, and the other one goes into my day-pack.


----------



## hurricane (Sep 25, 2013)

Elitl said:


> Actually its main use is to be loaned to my friends when they forgot to carry a proper light. :ironic:



Me too! I've even lent it to complete strangers I've come across on a popular, but insanely steep mountainside trail close to my home. I see people down climbing this trail in complete darkness with nothing more than the light from a cell phone to guide them :shakehead.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone here that have the old model with the clip, that want to get rid of it?  I'm after the one with the clip!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 1, 2016)

lampeDépêche said:


> Clearly, you must buy both of them to compare the utility of the two Red LEDs.
> 
> As far as I know, there is no way to get the Zipka-style retractable head-band with the clear, focused LED. The case is very well glued, so it would be close to impossible to switch ball-joints, or to get into the circuit board to switch LEDs.



You can 'pop' the ball and socket joints without damaging either on both models (if you're careful!) and swap the e+lites over to clip or cable back - the older 'clear' red version does not rest quite so snug on the cable back, but this is almost imperceptible. 

I would think that if you swap them over too many times, you may stretch the socket and the light will become loose and unusable - I bought two and have one of the clear models and one of the frosted models - I think I prefer the frosted ones though.

This is a lovely light. Taking it camping this month - should last a couple of nights.


----------

